# NTs, a penny for your thoughts



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright, so I have had some sort of fascination with this video. I was wondering what everyone else's reactions will be to it. Please watch it and post what it makes you feel, think, etc.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

So really, the moral of the story is.. If you want to feel some people up, you will have more success with a camera crew and a bear suit?


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

That's cool. The first thought I had, at the very, very beginning when he was just in the middle of all the busy people looking around...was, "Hey, that's what it feels like to be INTP sometimes!" Then, as people started hugging him and laughing I thought, "That's all that most people really want in life...is to just connect with other people and to feel good." And then, towards the end I started thinking, "In our lives, we busy ourselves with so much mundane and meaningless stuff...this is getting at something really important here...this is somehow touching on one of the few things that are really, truly important in life." Then he revealed himself and I thought, "Oh wow...surprised me there!" Cool vid!


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Pear shaped bear.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

*pedobear*?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I stg he rubbed his pubic area on that dog.


----------



## lovegames25 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

lovegames25 said:


> I don't get it.


What don't you get?


----------



## lovegames25 (Oct 7, 2010)

mkeath said:


> What don't you get?


I didn't get the point of this video.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

lovegames25 said:


> I didn't get the point of this video.


In western cultures, a hug is an action that two people who are close do to one another. The text at the end was meaning that people are all too often willing to hug the bear rather than the person inside it.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Seen videos like this before. Though the end statement/text suggests otherwise, it made me think of the "smiling" theory: if you smile at someone randomly, they will in turn be happier and more likely to smile to others. Though this bear and film didn't stir me much, I always enjoy watching the chain reaction of these types of gestures in the public. I think they can be more sincere as they don't have any superficial or ulterior motives outside of making a video, which in and of itself simply reinforces the effect in an indirect manner.


----------



## lovegames25 (Oct 7, 2010)

mkeath said:


> In western cultures, a hug is an action that two people who are close do to one another. The text at the end was meaning that people are all too often willing to hug the bear rather than the person inside it.


So in western cultures, if two people want to get close to one another they have to be in disguise like dishonest or does it mean something else? Like only putting a bear suit and opening your arms to people


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

lovegames25 said:


> So in western cultures, if two people want to get close to one another they have to be in disguise like dishonest or does it mean something else? Like only putting a bear suit and opening your arms to people


You're thinking too literLly


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

It just takes one friendly person to open a world of interactions for another person. Why shouldn't I be that friendly person? Appearance s don't mean someone can't be a decent friend/connection either.


----------



## lovegames25 (Oct 7, 2010)

yeah maybe


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

lovegames25 said:


> So in western cultures, if two people want to get close to one another they have to be in disguise like dishonest or does it mean something else? Like only putting a bear suit and opening your arms to people



I guess it could mean that but I think you're over-thinking it.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, Ill bite


*What did I think?*

I was weirded about at first when I saw this lone bear in the middle of this town square. Then, when I saw the people just staring at him when he opened his arms I felt really bad for him and hated the people staring like he was doing something so bad. I have a tendency to root for the underdog, so he went from being weird to being the underdog. I also, at first, wondered who the hell was in the bear suit, but again, when he opened his arms and people judged him I found that thought disappeared and I just wished someone would give him a hug and spare him the embarrassment of the denial he was receiving. I didn't know who was in the suit, but it just seemed cruel.

*What did I feel?*

At first, I was annoyed and angry at him for making a scene in the town square. It seemed obnoxious, but when the music started and he opened his arms I felt joy. Then I felt sadness as he was denied hugs and only got stares from people. I found that when the first people when up to hug him that my faith in people was restored. The whole situation was weird and out of place but still that young man came up and hugged him anyway. I was really really happy. It brought out my sentimental streak and I began to cry. Im a sucker for well placed music in a video. When I saw that he was disabled and the message behind the video I felt that my perspective was changed. 

*Overall:*

It made me question what I am. I found that a part of me identified with people who just stared at him. It seemed really cold and I wondered if this is how I come off to other people. However it also brought out the other side of me that is a good person/a warm person and it helped me realize that no matter how cold and robotic I seem or feel, that I am still human. Im not disabled but I feel that being an NT woman, and not conventional at all, that I felt some of the pain he felt by being ignored. People don't even try to come to my level I always have to go to theirs. Im the most aloof person in the world and I like being invisible, but I find that every once in a while I want someone to hug me and be glad to see me and happy that Im there. But ultimately it made me realize how alone I really am. 



I appreciated it though. Thank you.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Okay, Ill bite
> 
> 
> *What did I think?*
> ...


I connected more to what you said then the video, but I liked the video too.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Some observations:
-Hugs are infectious
-Traffic violations do not apply to cosplay
-Bear costume correlates with extra brownie points


----------



## waauw (Jan 12, 2012)

my thought about the video: this guy is too needy for attention


----------

